# Rotfedern, Blauorfe oder Döbel oder ...?



## Pysur (13. Aug. 2018)

Hallo liebe Forumianer,

ich brauche einmal Hilfe von Fachmännern was Fische angeht..
Kurze Vorgeschichte: wir bauen gerade einen Teich auf unserem Grundstück, er ist ca 8m lang und 6m breit, an der tiefsten Stelle 1,50m und hat auch eine Flachwasserzone. Momentan ist er m.E. noch in Rohbau, Folie liegt und seit 14 Tagen ist Wasser drin. Ein paar Kiesel in der Flachen Zone, das wars erst mal. Wir müssen noch die Umrandung machen, einen Wasserlauf setzen und es ist nichts bepflanzt. Eigentlich wollte ich erst Fische einsetzen, wenn alles soweit fertig ist, ABER mein Mann hat ein Herz für Tiere und am Wochenende Fische aus einem alten Teich "gerettet". Momentan herrscht wohl überall Wasserarmut und in besagtem Teich ist sehr wenig Wasser und sehr viele Fische. Er meinte er müsse welche in unseren Teich bringen ehe alle sterben. Nun kann ich das nicht mehr ändern, Fische sind drin. Viele sind m.E. Goldfische, naturfarben also braun, sie glänzen aber golden und silber, ein roter __ Goldfisch ist dabei. Die anderen Fische kann ich nicht zuordnen. Sie schwimmen an der Oberfläche im Schwarm (ca. 10 - 15 Stück), sind oft in der flachen Zone. Sie sind ca.7- 10cm groß, blau-grün-silber auf dem Rücken, hell am Bauch und haben rote Brust- und Schwanzflossen. Ich dachte an Blauorfen oder Rotfedern, ein Nachbar meinte jedoch das seien __ Döbel..? Kann mir hier jemand helfen? Jetzt müssen wir uns ranhalten und den Teich fertig bauen, ich möchte ja dass sich die Fische wohl fühlen. Dazu müsste ih aber mal wissen was mein Liebster da angeschleppt hat..

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Ida17 (13. Aug. 2018)

Nabend Pysur, herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichbekloppten!

Erst mal ein dickes Lob an Euch, dass Ihr die Tiere gerettet habt!  

Für mich sehen die Fische schwer nach Rotfedern aus. Es sind zwar schöne Fische, aber sie vermehren sich wie blöde. Da würde ich unbedingt einen Sonnenbarsch dazusetzen, so dass sich die Population in Grenzen hält.


----------



## Pysur (13. Aug. 2018)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Ich gebe das Lob weiter. Alle hat er jedoch nicht gerettet, sonst hätten wir jetzt wahrscheinlich an die 100 Fische.. momentan dürften es um die 30 sein. 
Ich bin nur erst mal froh wenn es keine __ Raubfische sind.


----------



## eddypeddy (25. Aug. 2018)

Ich binIch bin mir 100% es sind __ Rotfeder !! mir 100% es sind Rotfeder


----------



## Truthahn (26. Aug. 2018)

Hallo dann Frage ich auch mal noch schnell,

was könnte das sein ? Mein Nachwuchs aber was ?
   
Gruß Michael


----------



## Limnos (26. Aug. 2018)

Hi

Ich denke, dass das Karauschen sind!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Chelmon1 (27. Aug. 2018)

Rotfedern.
Hatte ich auch mal.
Vermehren sich wirklich sehr stark.
Hihi.
bin wieder da.


----------



## Pysur (31. Aug. 2018)

Danke für die Antworten!
Unser Teich nimmt so langsam Form an.. Ich habe die ersten Pflanzen eingesetzt, mal sehen wie die sich so machen. Nach der ersten kälteren Nacht letztens sind meine Krebsscheren erst mal auf den Grund abgewandert, ich hoffe, ich sehe sie im Frühjahr wieder.  

LG


----------



## Chelmon1 (2. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
eine Anregung für den Rand...
Naja, so ähnlich wäre doch Klase oder?
Schönen Restsonntag!


----------



## Chelmon1 (3. Sep. 2018)

da ist noch das fehlende s: s


----------



## Pysur (6. Sep. 2018)

Da muss man aber ordentlich Steine schleppen!


----------



## troll20 (6. Sep. 2018)

Dann bist du Steinreich


----------

